# Donation meter



## twyg (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey all,

I've been looking in vain for a donation meter script to be tied into a paypal account. I've gone to PayPal's IPN site, and done some poking around, but I don't seem to be getting very far.

I'm looking for a script to do exactly what is located below the main bar on this page, a live donation ticker that updates itself. Could someone point me in the right direction to getting this script?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## donationbooster (May 24, 2004)

I don't know if you found a meter yet, but my site offers a free donation meter for paypal that updates based on IPN information in real time.

Please check it out and let me know what you think.

Thanks!



			
				twyg said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I've been looking in vain for a donation meter script to be tied into a paypal account. I've gone to PayPal's IPN site, and done some poking around, but I don't seem to be getting very far.
> 
> ...


----------

